# How old is this Surefire M2?



## Jaywalk3r (Jun 15, 2009)

I have a SureFire M2, and I'm trying to figure out how old it is. It has the finned shock absorbing head, and the barrel opposite the clip is round. If we arbitrarily call the side with the clip the top of the light, then "SUREFIRE" and the serial number (A10829) are written upside down, while "Millennium Series --+-- M2 Centurion" are written right side up. The pocket clip seems to be the current type, not the type that came on the original M2 lights (the ones that didn't have shock absorbing heads). It has a lock out twisty tail cap with "SUREFIRE USA WWW.SUREFIRE.COM" written on it. The pictures of the light in the documentation (copyrighted 2001) appear to be of the original version, without the shock absorbing head and with the old style clip.

Pictures (Sorry about the poor quality):

M2 pic 1

M2 pic 2

M2 pic 3

M2 pic 4

Image tags don't seem to work with my pics hosted where they are. :thinking:


----------



## SilentK (Jun 15, 2009)

Im no expert, but i would say at least 5 years old. I would be willing to bet that it really is 2001 or 2002, based on the packaging.


----------



## Jaywalk3r (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks. It's older than I thought it was when I bought it, but I do like the round bottom and the finned head, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## cryhavok (Jun 16, 2009)

I have the exact same light. I bought direct from Surefire probably around 2000. My SN on the body is in the 18,000 range.


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 17, 2009)

Interesting. I didnt know the Millenium M2s with the ---------------+-------------- had three flats.

Reminds me of this older C2 that I have.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2732630&postcount=485


----------



## Jaywalk3r (Jun 17, 2009)

Solscud007 said:


> Interesting. I didnt know the Millenium M2s with the ---------------+-------------- had three flats.
> 
> Reminds me of this older C2 that I have.
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2732630&postcount=485



That C2 looks just like one of the original M2 lights before the M2 came with a shock absorbing head. It would be interesting to find a timeline of additions and changes to the Surefire lines over the years.

That's quite an aggressive bezel on your M2 Stryder. Nice lights, btw.


----------

